# Very disappointed, and HELP



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

I took Prince to the Petco for Puppy I training today and we're so excited before we see his only classmate, a 70lb+, 18 weeks old German shepherd, needless to tell how disappointed I was.

The German Shepherd family came late, the trainer want us to wait for 10 mins. Their dog didn't behavior well , the trainer spend most of the time on him and she send us home at 6:50 because Prince did "SUPER GOOD", and didn't need much help.

At the end of the session, the 70lb+ dog jumped into Prince and my poor baby screamed like crazy and so did I...... I was pretty mad about the trainer coz she didn't say anything, for not letting the 5 years old girl handle the big, untrain dog , and so did the dog owner.

I asked the trainer is there any same size , same age puppy gonna be here next time and she said no , just Prince and the big dog.

Be honest, I don't feel comfortable to bring Prince back there anymore , but unfortunately , i signed up for Puppy I and II.

What can I do, and how can I deal with this situation?

Please help !:frusty:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would complain to the store manager. You should not be given less time just because your dog did good. Also they should not be allowing a big dog like that to jump on your little one. Our puppy class had golden retriever puppies but everyone stayed on leash to socialize because of the size difference. I will say that sometimes I thought the bigger puppies were getting more attention than the Havanese. Our Petco has a small dog play group, maybe that would be good for Prince size wise. It is a free class also.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> I would complain to the store manager. You should not be given less time just because your dog did good. Also they should not be allowing a big dog like that to jump on your little one. Our puppy class had golden retriever puppies but everyone stayed on leash to socialize because of the size difference. I will say that sometimes I thought the bigger puppies were getting more attention than the Havanese. Our Petco has a small dog play group, maybe that would be good for Prince size wise. It is a free class also.


the trainer, her title is......store manager :frusty:
and she told me only Prince and the German shepherd for the rest of the classes.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Definitely ask for a refund. You should get a refund for puppy2 at least. Or could you transfer your payment to a private training session(s)? I have had good experiences with PetSmart training classes. Reo is doing 2 sets of classes now, both have big, hyper Lab puppies. It is being managed well.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

RitaandRiley said:


> Definitely ask for a refund. You should get a refund for puppy2 at least. Or could you transfer your payment to a private training session(s)? I have had good experiences with PetSmart training classes. Reo is doing 2 sets of classes now, both have big, hyper Lab puppies. It is being managed well.


I'm going to the store tomorrow in person and see if they can rearrange the class with the same size dogs. The only reason I signed up for the class is...."socialization". There is no way for Prince to socialize with the one and only one dog, and who is 10+ times of his weight.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I would definitely ask for a refund. Everyone knows these classes are as much for socialization as instruction. You should have the opportunity to sign up for classes with a variety of dogs. I would also use the fact that you don't feel safe in that class, because Prince was traumatized by the large dog not being managed and landing on him. Hardly a positive experience for Prince who is there to learn to enjoy the company of other dogs.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ask for a refund then see if you can find a dog training club in your area or perhaps a veterinarian in the area offers puppy kindergarten classes.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Anytime anyone with a small dog in a puppy class sees large breed puppies in the same ring, Please pick your puppy up, and leave. 

If you can find a puppy class at a kennel club, where the classes are run by people who understand dogs, they will have separate rings for different sizes of dogs (Durham Kennel Club does). If they don't, even if you have paid your money, Leave.

Even a lot of adults with large breed puppies think that it's cute that their dog thinks yours is a toy to play with.

Few people, even a lot who consider themselves dog people, but only have experience with large dogs, understand small dogs.

Even if you have had good experiences in such mixed classes, how many good sessions is it worth to have one bad one? The odds are not in your favor.


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

We're taking Benny to the petco unleashed in Ballston on Saturday for their 2 pm no barking seminar, and then puppy play right after to get a sense of it all. We wanted to do puppy 1 & 2 as well but now I'll be trying to decide on if it'll be a good fit for him.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would definitely ask for a refund also. There was a labrador puppy in Truffles manners class. The puppy was separated and not allowed to interact with the small puppies in the class. I am concerned that Prince might be injured. Maybe your veterinarian can refer you to trainers that offer puppy classes.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

DEMAND a refund, explaining that not only was this not what you expected, but that the safety of your dog is paramount and you fear for his safety! 

Check with your vet for classes that they might be aware of for smaller dogs.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Tom King said:


> Anytime anyone with a small dog in a puppy class sees large breed puppies in the same ring, Please pick your puppy up, and leave.
> 
> If you can find a puppy class at a kennel club, where the classes are run by people who understand dogs, they will have separate rings for different sizes of dogs (Durham Kennel Club does). If they don't, even if you have paid your money, Leave.
> 
> ...


Tom, I did pick up Prince for most of the time and once I put him down and let him walk for a little bit, accident happen. I felt so bad and keep blaming myself not taking good care of Prince.
Prince did well on command, sit, stand, up, stay, down, shake hands, and the only reason why I sign him up for the classes is socialization, he didn't have much chance to play with dogs.....

I need to go to petco and talk to them today and see if they'll do the refund.
:frusty:


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you all for your supports.
Will try my very best to explain how I feel not safe for Prince, and ask for the refund, and will keep you guy pose.
wish me luck, with my broken english.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, get a refund. Maybe join and on-line group for folks with small dogs to socialize with Prince.

When Henry was a pup I had him play (supervised) with a black lab, this was an adult dog, smart too who knew that Henry was a youngster and was more than gentle.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

OMG.......Prince acted very adnormal after class....whining all night, placing his kibbles around the house instead of eating, no poop at regular time.(usually between 6:30-7:00am), stayed in his crate most of the time this morning.

I'm such a bad mom.....


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Carmenchanwong said:


> OMG.......Prince acted very adnormal after class....whining all night, placing his kibbles around the house instead of eating, no poop at regular time.(usually between 6:30-7:00am), stayed in his crate most of the time this morning.
> 
> I'm such a bad mom.....


You should have the vet check him, as the big dog may have hurt him. I certainly hope not, but better be safe than sorry, especially where he is wasn't acting himself, whining and staying in his crate. He may be in pain. Good luck. Our thoughts are with you and Prince.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

You are not a bad mom. You were trying to do the right thing for your pup by enrolling him in a class and unfortunately the people in charge did not seem to know how to properly run one.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Many of the big box pet stores are not the best place for puppy or adult classes. Many of the trainers have minimal training education. There is nothing wrong with having large and small puppies together in the same class, and it is advised that they do have both. It takes an experienced trainer to manage this type of interaction. Small dogs must learn to interact with large and large with small. Good trainers know how to do this. Definitely avoid this place. If you want help finding a good trainer email me privately. here's a couple of articles http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/what-makes-good-puppy-class-dr-ian-dunbar


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Protecting the Little Dog










Cindy Bruckart | Sat, 01/23/2010 - 07:08 









Do little dogs really need extra protection? In some cases, perhaps. Generally, they don't. What small dogs really need is to learn how to navigate and negotiate the big, wide world full of bigger dogs, large humans and clumbsy little humans.

Little dogs MUST learn as small puppies (ages 8 - 16 weeks) that running from bigger dogs will lead to being chased and that they can stop larger puppies from smooshing them by giving some puppy feedback. I get really excited when a large breed pup puts a heavy paw on a small breed pup, receives a squeal or a snark and quickly learns that he must be more careful with this little dog. At the same time, the smaller pup learns that she DOES have some control over the situation. She learns that she CAN speak up, keep herself protected and play with the big guys. To me, this is a wonderous thing!

A small breed pup who is constantly held and sheltered never gets the opportunity to figure out how to interact with others. Instead, the world is a scary place that must be kept at bay with nipping, whining and growling. Hands are constantly coming at these little dogs while they are being restrained, up in the air. THAT is scary!

Just as the Rottweiler may begin to think that people are strange and unpredictable because they get defensive and nervous in the Rottie's presence, small breed dogs can pick up on their owner's anxiety in the presence of bigger dogs and children. I wonder if these dogs are actually afraid of the other dogs and children, or if they've learned that when other dogs or children arrive on the scene, they are going to be scooped up and restrained by a nervous owner.

Of course we should be careful when dogs of different sizes are playing together. Big groups of dogs at dog daycare or a dog park are better off being separated by size and play style. But when pups are pups, between the ages of 8 - 16 weeks, they MUST play with other puppies of all shapes, sizes and play styles. This is the time when it's safe for little dogs to learn confidence and bigger dogs to learn to be gentle


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

I went to Petco this morning right before Prince's vet appointment, and talked to the guy manager, he asked me about the whole story and he was wondering why the trainer needed to put Prince on Puppy I , coz Prince already knows almost everything that cover at Puppy I.
And he asked me what did the trainer react when the German Shepherd jumped on Prince's back, and I said no reaction, say nothing, but sending us home 10 mins early, because ....the German Shepherd needs more help... 
The guy manager felt shock and went straight to the cashier and gave me the full refund.

I have the vet checked Prince , she slightly examined him and said he's doing fine, and the whining and hiding himself mainly because he got scared by the 70+lb dog. and he should feel better soon.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am glad Prince is ok and that you got your money back. Hopefully you can find a better class run by a knowledgeable trainer in your area.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It was probably a very scary experience for Prince. Glad to hear he is ok. He just needs lots of hugs today...


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> Many of the big box pet stores are not the best place for puppy or adult classes. Many of the trainers have minimal training education. There is nothing wrong with having large and small puppies together in the same class, and it is advised that they do have both. It takes an experienced trainer to manage this type of interaction. Small dogs must learn to interact with large and large with small. Good trainers know how to do this. Definitely avoid this place. If you want help finding a good trainer email me privately. here's a couple of articles http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/what-makes-good-puppy-class-dr-ian-dunbar


The classes I did locally, I called around to a few that had them starting at the right time and asked them how they manage the play with small and large dogs. I asked if I could come and pay for just one session to see if it was a good fit for me and my puppy, and both said yes. Afterwards I liked them both so signed up to finish both. But all the work was on leash, and when it came time to allow play time, the trainers asked us for any info on our dogs and things they should know about, and then separated them into behaviourally and size appropriate play matches in separate fences areas for the socializing. They kept an eye on the groups and taught us how to separate the when things started getting intense. Then we learned how to calm the dogs, and let them self-calm, and allow them to play again.

It sounds like it is just a bad set-up with that class and that you can surely find something better. But I do agree too that while we need to protect our little guys from harm, they do need to learn how to interact with and not just be scared by larger dogs. Archer still gets scared by larger dogs that bark at him, but he will happily chase after a large black lab in the dog park near here, and play with larger puppies, closely supervised.

In our nearby dog park, it is fenced into two areas: little dogs and big dogs. The fence between can be opened or closed by the people. I let Archer play with the large dog(s) after they meet through the fence. When it is one or two dogs only it is fine, then when more come it gets a bit nuts so I bring him back to the small side.

I think there are ways to socialize them to big dogs but obviously the first experiences they have need to be carefully constructed to be good ones!

Just my opinion as a new Havanese owner- we're only at the 6 month mark so time will tell if this approach is good, but so far, it has been.

I myself would not return to that class so good work on getting your refund!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you definitely have to research your trainers, just like anything else.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Carmenchanwong said:


> I went to Petco this morning right before Prince's vet appointment, and talked to the guy manager, he asked me about the whole story and he was wondering why the trainer needed to put Prince on Puppy I , coz Prince already knows almost everything that cover at Puppy I.
> And he asked me what did the trainer react when the German Shepherd jumped on Prince's back, and I said no reaction, say nothing, but sending us home 10 mins early, because ....the German Shepherd needs more help...
> The guy manager felt shock and went straight to the cashier and gave me the full refund.
> 
> I have the vet checked Prince , she slightly examined him and said he's doing fine, and the whining and hiding himself mainly because he got scared by the 70+lb dog. and he should feel better soon.


I am glad you got your money back.

Is there something that Prince loves, either a special treat or game? i have found that with my hav, when something happens that seems to stress him out I always like to redirect him with his favorite game and dog treat.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you all. 
Prince did fine, have a good nap, and ate 1/2 of his lunch, and all his dinner, and a tiny bit banana as treats.he pees on the tile 20 mins ago  

I talked very soft to him and told him NO NO....poor little guy felt bad about peeing on the floor, and ran back to his crate until I bought the banana out .


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

SJ1998 said:


> I am glad you got your money back.
> 
> Is there something that Prince loves, either a special treat or game? i have found that with my hav, when something happens that seems to stress him out I always like to redirect him with his favorite game and dog treat.


Thanks for your support !
I gave him some banana and he loves it !


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

a little update: 
The Head person at Petco called this morning and apologized for the mis-arrangement of the puppy class, and offer us a free private lesson, by the other trainer.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Carmenchanwong said:


> a little update:
> The Head person at Petco called this morning and apologized for the mis-arrangement of the puppy class, and offer us a free private lesson, by the other trainer.


I'm so glad they listened to you. Good for you for speaking up. We have to keep our little one safe. You did great.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Because of you their puppy classes will now be safer. Good job!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Tom King said:


> Anytime anyone with a small dog in a puppy class sees large breed puppies in the same ring, Please pick your puppy up, and leave.
> 
> If you can find a puppy class at a kennel club, where the classes are run by people who understand dogs, they will have separate rings for different sizes of dogs (Durham Kennel Club does). If they don't, even if you have paid your money, Leave.
> 
> ...


Tom is so right. My Griffin was traumatized by a large lab/mix puppy in a class at Petsmart - and I was holding him! The puppy (also being held) lunged at him, almost jumping out of its owner's arms, and scared Griffin to death. He has really had to work through some fear issues since that time. I never went back to the class. I agree - if they put our babies with large breed pups, it's just not going to work.


----------



## Miss Rosa (Jan 22, 2014)

*Ditto on the refund.*

Sometimes these training sessions are helpful. Maybe you could try one that is affiliated with adult education classes at a school. Try to meet the trainer first before the class starts with you and your pet. It might make a better transition for you and your baby. It is possible you need a trainer one-on-one out of your own home. Make sure you check references call the people that have used the trainer before. I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Miss Rosa said:


> Sometimes these training sessions are helpful. Maybe you could try one that is affiliated with adult education classes at a school. Try to meet the trainer first before the class starts with you and your pet. It might make a better transition for you and your baby. It is possible you need a trainer one-on-one out of your own home. Make sure you check references call the people that have used the trainer before. I hope you can get your money back.


I did get my money back. And the manager was kind enough to offer me a "free private lesson", and I did met the new trainer...... 
She was trying to teach some Sit, Stay, Down, Up, which Prince already know..... and the "free private lesson" last 15 mins and that is !!!!!

I'm so glad I have my money back ! and no more Petco for sure.:frusty:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoeys puppy school was with large dogs and it wasn't a good experience. The trainer did however let her go at her own pace and she was left out of play time for several weeks.It was sort of funny by the last class her best friend was a Bernese mt dog. She will be four in Oct and still doesn't like big dogs. It also didn't help that my brothers rescue yellow lab tried to attach her when she was only 12 weeks old. I don't blame her for her fear. Good luck with the training.


----------



## SharonW (May 4, 2014)

My little havanese will be here after the 4th and I'm considering doing a puppy class at Petsense. They are a new store in our town and seem very nice. They certainly are a much much smaller store than Petsmart. Has anyone had experience with Petsense? I talked to the trainer and she assured me that the dogs would be grouped by size for class. It will be basic stuff sit, come etc.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

No experience with Petsense. The fact that they will group by size is a good sign!


----------



## Miss Rosa (Jan 22, 2014)

*glad you got money back---*

I'm glad you got your money back. Hopefully you and your baby will be more successful with a different group of dogs. Good luck once again.


----------



## MickeyAZ (Dec 30, 2014)

I have had a great experience taking my pup to agility training. He's the first dog I've ever taken to training, so I'm a newbie, but it's really fun! There are big and small dogs, but they are not allowed to socialize so they are pretty safe from each other. Aggressive dogs are not invited to stay. My dog LOVES it and I am learning a great deal about working with him. We have multiple instructors and they do "centers", where we move from activity to activity (tunnels, A-frames, etc.) We are not allowed to tell our dogs "no", the consensus is that if the dog does something wrong, it's because we are not telling them how to do it correctly. Lots of treats, lots of praise and lots of fun, I really recommend checking to see if you have an agility club in your area...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Agility training is wonderful. And it does tend to be one dog on course at a time. (You can't run a course with other dogs in there!) although it sounds like you are still at the stage of inteoducing the various obstacles.

However, agility training does not take the place of puppy classes, which are, primarily, for socialization. Also, dogs should not be started in agility until their joints have matured, which means about 1 year for small/medium breeds and 18-24 months for large/giant breeds.

Have fun! Kodi and I love agility! (Though we compete in obedience and rally too)


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> However, agility training does not take the place of puppy classes, which are, primarily, for socialization.


I wanna do agility training! We have a highly regarded and successful agility training school in my area. But they do not offer obedience classes and all doggies have to complete basic obedience, advanced obedience, and pack socialization training with certificates of completion before they will accept new doggies as agility students. I am working on my basic obedience training right now and I am doing great with my loose leash but sometimes I forget my finish sits and I am working hard on that. My Popi and I are starting to work as a well organized team. I love going to school with Popi. Well, I love doing EVERYTHING with my Popi!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## SharonW (May 4, 2014)

We did complete a puppy class at Petsense. I was very clear that I wanted Lucy in a puppy class with dogs that were her size. That was not a problem and we both enjoyed the class.


----------

